
Terrible interview question: Swap variables without a temporary - lichtenberger
https://dev.to/mortoray/terrible-interview-question-swap-variables-without-a-temporary-22jp
======
pinewurst
Actually it's a great question, because it clearly tells you that you don't
want to work there and especially with/for the questioner.

I remember years ago, being asked by some doofus in an interview about
efficient 8086 code to divide by some constant (I don't remember). He wanted
some magic trick which only worked for that value.

I was trying to escape from a really horrible employer at that time but am
still thankful I didn't end up working at that place instead.

